# CPU-Update für BF1 / Sockel 1055



## JohnnyGenever (30. Oktober 2016)

*CPU-Update für BF1 / Sockel 1055*

Schönen Sonntag zusammen,

ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren einen neuen PC zusammengebaut, der aus folgenden Komponenten bestand:

CPU Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX
CPU Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler
Board ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
Grafikkarte 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16, lite retail
Netzteil be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31

In diesem Jahr habe ich 16GB RAM aufgestockt und die R9 280 gegen eine GTX 1060 6GB ausgewechselt. 

Ich spiele nicht viele Games (in diesem Jahr sind es gerade einmal DOOM, Titanfall 2 und BF1), aber wenn sollte alles auf zumindest hohen Einstellungen flüssig laufen. Allerdings scheint die CPU gerade BF1 nicht mehr gewachsen zu sein. Die CPU läuft auf 100% während sich die GPU bei 50-60% langweilt. Daher möchte ich gerne die CPU upgraden. Die ich kosten-bedingt ungern den Sockel wechselt möchte, tendiere ich zum Upgrade Richtung Xenon oder i7. Sinnvoll wäre dann wohl der Xeon E3-1241 v3 oder der Core i7-4790. Erhoffe ich mir von den beiden CPUs zu viel und handelt es sich um reine Geldverschwendung, oder macht ein Aufrüsten auf dem alten Sockel noch Sinn?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2016)

Also, ich denke nicht, dass eine neue CPU wirklich viel bringen wird, und vlt ist  das Problem gar nicht die Leistung, sondern zB Tools/Software, die nebenbei läuft. Und so oder so: es wird IMMER entweder die Graka oder die CPU "schuld" sein, dass nicht "mehr" geht - ganz vermeiden kannst du das also nie    hast du denn zu wenig FPS? Oder ist es "nur" so, dass du gesehen hast "CPU 100% - da geht mehr!" ?

WENN, dann würde eher ich den Xeon E3-1231 v3 nehmen. Der 1241 hat nur 0,1GHz mehr Takt, kostet aber direkt 30-40€ mehr. Das bringt nix. Der 1231 wird nicht merkbar schwächer sein, auch im Vergleich zum 4790. Die Frage ist aber, ob denn BF1 überhaupt von den 8 Threads der CPUs profitiert. Wenn nein, dann wirst du so gut wie keine Steigerung haben, da du nur 0,2-0,3 GHz mehr Takt haben wirst im Vergleich zum 4460. Es könnte sein, dass BF1 eher von einem hohen Takt profitiert - in dem Fall wäre dann ein i7-4790K das beste, da der 4Ghz hat. Der kostet dann aber über 330€... 

Hast du denn mal Benchmarkvergleiche mit mehreren CPUs angeschaut?


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe schon länger gesagt das diese i5er mit ihren 4 möchtegern Kernen das zeitliche segnen sobald die Studios ihre Engines in den Griff bekommen. 
Hättest du damals auf einen günstigeren AMD 8Kerner gesetzt (z.B. 8350)(Oder einen echt teuren i7er 8Kerner)hättest du das Problem jetzt nicht, oder musst eben jetzt Teuer Aufrüsten. Ist nun mal so.
Der AMD 8350 schafft Spiele und aktuelle Grafikkarten auch jetzt  locker mit noch genug Reserven, da lacht der darüber.
So ist das eben wenn man auf die Masse Hört und nicht auf .........
Aber tröste dich, es wird jetzt vielen anderen die Augen aufgehen wenn die Studios ihre Grafik Power endlich in den Griff bekommen und fähig sind auf Mehrkern zu programierern. Der i5 ist mehr als Tot, war er schon immer. Nur die Werbung war cool.
Ach nebenbei, Herbboy hat diesen überteuerten Mist immer wieder gern verkauft, genauso wie den i3er als Game CPU, lol. Wende dich an den. Jetzt habt ihr alle das Dilemma, und es wird noch schlimmer. Wenn die nächsten AAA Spiele rauskommen kannst du den i5 voll in die Tonne treten. Aber muss ich dir wohl nicht sagen, du merkst es gerade selbst. BF1 fängt damit an wirklich Mehrkern auszunutzen.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Oktober 2016)

Blödsinn, die meisten Spiele laufen maximal mit zwei Kernen, wobei das System allerdings ohnehin die Last auch selbst verteilt, falls mehr Kerne im System sind. Ihre "Engines" haben die Entwickler allesamt nicht wirklich in der Hinsicht "im Griff" bzw. optimiert, da die Hersteller leider nicht für das Maximum entwickeln sondern eher für ein selbst gestecktes Minimum und alles andere dann hochskalieren. Sein i5 ist für alle Spiele mehr als ausreichend und wird nicht annähernd ausgelastet. 

Schlimmer ist der ganze "Müll" der immer im Hintergrund mitläuft. Hier hilft es schon meist den Autostart mal ordentlich aufzuräumen oder laufende Tasks von irgendwelchen Tools abzuschießen. Und Virenscanner sollte am besten einen Spielemodus bieten, nichts ist nerviger als ein Scanner der plötzlich das System blockiert, während man zockt.


----------



## JohnnyGenever (2. November 2016)

Ich habe zwei Nächte drüber geschlafen und mich dann für den Xeon E3-1231 v3 entschieden.
Bislang hatte ich bei BF1 massive Framedrops und allgemein lief das Spiel für mein Empfinden sehr ruckelig. Diese beiden Probleme sind nun ausgemerzt und ich komme bei Ultra-Settings auf konstant 80-90 fps. Die CPU wird durch BF1 zu 80% ausgelastet und die Grafikkarte läuft auf nahezu Volllast.

Für mich hat sich das Upgrade auf jeden Fall gelohnt, da es zum einen kostengünstig (255€ Neuanschaffung - 130€ Verkauf 4460 = *125€*) ist, zum anderen habe ich durch minimal geringere Temperaturen und mehr Performance im Windowsbetrieb noch positive Nebeneffekte.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2016)

JohnnyGenever schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich das Upgrade auf jeden Fall gelohnt, da es zum einen kostengünstig (255€ Neuanschaffung - 130€ Verkauf 4460 = *125€*) ist, zum anderen habe ich durch minimal geringere Temperaturen und mehr Performance im Windowsbetrieb noch positive Nebeneffekte.


  Cool, schön, dass das Game von der CPU auch wirklich profitiert - da war ich mir halt nicht sicher, da viele Games mit dem ähnlich getakteten i5 fast identisch laufen  

Und der Verkauf der "alten" CPU hatte ich auch ganz vergessen. Für 125€ ist das ne gute Steigerung und macht Deinen PC auch für vermutlich weitere 4-5 Jahre gerüstet, denn der Xeon ist kaum langsamer als ein brandneuer i7-6700, und bei der CPU ist keine große Steigerung in den nächsten Jahren zu erwarten, da die Games im Kern ja für die Konsolen geschaffen sind - und vlt. werden sie bald mehr und mehr auf 8 Kerne "optimiert", so dass der Xeon dann einen Vorteil zum i5 hat.


----------



## JohnnyGenever (2. November 2016)

Ich ärgere mich, dass ich nicht damals den von dir alternativ vorgeschlagenen Xeon genommen habe


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

JohnnyGenever schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich, dass ich nicht damals den von dir alternativ vorgeschlagenen Xeon genommen habe


 ach, wie sagt man hier in Köln: es hätt noch immer joot jejange   im Endeffekt hast du ja mit dem Verkauf des i5 in der Summe nicht VIEL mehr bezahlt, als wenn du direkt den Xeon genommen hättest. Oder?


----------



## Jh4ster1 (3. November 2016)

JohnnyGenever schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich, dass ich nicht damals den von dir alternativ vorgeschlagenen Xeon genommen habe



Ich besitze heute auch nur den Xeon, weil Herbboy ihn mir damals empfohlen hatte 
Ich spiele zwar nicht die Ultra neuen Games aber ich bin froh ihn zu haben. Man ist einfach ein Stück Zukunftssicherer aufgestellt und kann ein wenig länger warten bis zur nächsten CPU 

Die neuen Spiele nutzen allerdings nun immer mehr Leistung der CPUs hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## JohnnyGenever (3. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ach, wie sagt man hier in Köln: es hätt noch immer joot jejange   im Endeffekt hast du ja mit dem Verkauf des i5 in der Summe nicht VIEL mehr bezahlt, als wenn du direkt den Xeon genommen hättest. Oder?



Ich habe die Preise von damals nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich schätze mal so 60-70€, also keine Unsummen. 
Was würden denn 0,1-0,2 GHz mehr Rechenleistung pro Kern ausmachen? Gibt es da eine Fausregel à la pro 0,1 GHz Takt gibt es im Schnitt ein Plus von 3-5 fps?
Mit dem richtigen BIOS besteht ja die Möglichkeit den Boost-Takt für alle Kerne auf 3,8 GHz anzuheben. Es ist halt nur die Frage, ob sich so ein "minipulativer" Eingriff lohnt.


----------



## Maverick-wsv (3. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich habe schon länger gesagt das diese i5er mit ihren 4 möchtegern Kernen das zeitliche segnen sobald die Studios ihre Engines in den Griff bekommen.
> Hättest du damals auf einen günstigeren AMD 8Kerner gesetzt (z.B. 8350)(Oder einen echt teuren i7er 8Kerner)hättest du das Problem jetzt nicht, oder musst eben jetzt Teuer Aufrüsten. Ist nun mal so.
> Der AMD 8350 schafft Spiele und aktuelle Grafikkarten auch jetzt  locker mit noch genug Reserven, da lacht der darüber.
> So ist das eben wenn man auf die Masse Hört und nicht auf .........
> ...



Komisch. Mit nem i5 4670 und ner Gtx1060 lief die Bf1 Beta aber ganz schön stabil (> 60 FPS). Und nu?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2016)

JohnnyGenever schrieb:


> Ich habe die Preise von damals nicht mehr im Kopf. Ich schätze mal so 60-70€, also keine Unsummen.
> Was würden denn 0,1-0,2 GHz mehr Rechenleistung pro Kern ausmachen? Gibt es da eine Fausregel à la pro 0,1 GHz Takt gibt es im Schnitt ein Plus von 3-5 fps?
> Mit dem richtigen BIOS besteht ja die Möglichkeit den Boost-Takt für alle Kerne auf 3,8 GHz anzuheben. Es ist halt nur die Frage, ob sich so ein "minipulativer" Eingriff lohnt.


 Also, beim Xeon bin ich nicht sicher, ob das mit dem anheben des Taktes klappt. Aber so oder so: du hast halt MAXIMAL so viel mehr Prozent mehr FPS, wie du auch mehr Prozent an Takt hast. Wenn du zB 3,9 statt 3,8 Ghz hast, sind das 2,5%. Bei 50 FPS sind das also BIS ZU 1,75 FPS mehr. Bei 100 FPS sind es bis zu 2,5 FPS mehr. Kurz: das merkst du niemals, außer du spielst mit V-Sync UND die 1-2 FPS mehr sorgen GENAU dafür, dass du die Grenze überschreitest, um immer über zB 60 FPS zu haben und nicht ab und an unter 60 FPS, so dass das SPiel ggf. auf nur 30 FPS begrenzt, um mit vSync synchron zu den 60Hz des Monitors zu sein (2x 30FPS => 60Hz )


----------



## Spassbremse (3. November 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich habe schon länger gesagt das diese i5er mit ihren 4 möchtegern Kernen das zeitliche segnen sobald die Studios ihre Engines in den Griff bekommen.
> Hättest du damals auf einen günstigeren AMD 8Kerner gesetzt (z.B. 8350)(Oder einen echt teuren i7er 8Kerner)hättest du das Problem jetzt nicht, oder musst eben jetzt Teuer Aufrüsten. Ist nun mal so.
> Der AMD 8350 schafft Spiele und aktuelle Grafikkarten auch jetzt  locker mit noch genug Reserven, da lacht der darüber.
> So ist das eben wenn man auf die Masse Hört und nicht auf .........
> ...



Hm, nein, bzw. ja, zum Teil hast Du recht.

Ich möchte Dir aber mit einem "es kommt ganz darauf an." widersprechen.

Ein Vierkerner wird vermutlich noch für viele Jahre für einen Großteil der Games absolut ausreichend sein; die alte Faustformel "GPU>CPU" wird sich so bald nicht ändern.

Tatsächlich werden allerdings Spiele, die ihren Fokus auf Multiplayer legen, in Zukunft stark von 8 Kernen (und mehr!) profitieren. Aber eben nur solche Spiele, alle anderen werden sich weiterhin mit 4 Kernen, ach, was sag ich, sogar 2 Kernen vollauf begnügen. 

Daher kann man pauschal weder einen i5, einen i7 oder entsprechende AMD-Pendants empfehlen.


...und ja, ich gehe stark davon aus, dass auch ein Star Citizen (so es denn irgendwann fertig sein wird) massiv von 8+ Kernen profitieren wird.


----------



## JohnnyGenever (3. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, beim Xeon bin ich nicht sicher, ob das mit dem anheben des Taktes klappt. Aber so oder so: du hast halt MAXIMAL so viel mehr Prozent mehr FPS, wie du auch mehr Prozent an Takt hast. Wenn du zB 3,9 statt 3,8 Ghz hast, sind das 2,5%. Bei 50 FPS sind das also BIS ZU 1,75 FPS mehr. Bei 100 FPS sind es bis zu 2,5 FPS mehr. Kurz: das merkst du niemals, außer du spielst mit V-Sync UND die 1-2 FPS mehr sorgen GENAU dafür, dass du die Grenze überschreitest, um immer über zB 60 FPS zu haben und nicht ab und an unter 60 FPS, so dass das SPiel ggf. auf nur 30 FPS begrenzt, um mit vSync synchron zu den 60Hz des Monitors zu sein (2x 30FPS => 60Hz )



Das wollte ich insgeheim hören. Die 3fps mehr oder weniger jucken mich nicht. Dann bin ich die kommenden Jahre für meine Anforderungen gut aufgestellt, vielen Dank


----------

